# Help...



## Aleida (Mar 10, 2018)

Got 2 bunnies a week ago and today in the morning I found 3 newborn babies with them...what do I do now how can I help her so they will survive...thanks


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Mar 10, 2018)

Did you move them or did she not pull fur out to make a nest? First of all, they will not survive unless they are warm. She may still make a nest if you give her plenty of hay or straw. *This needs to be done immediately. Kits can die of hypothermia very quickly.* You might even need to take them inside and place them on a heating pad with several towels between them and the pad and wrap them up just to save them. 

Second, feed the doe well as much as she wants. She knows instinctively what to do, but if this is her first litter and she is young, she may not do what she needs to do for them.


----------



## Aleida (Mar 10, 2018)

When I saw them one was almost getting out of the cage so I put on gloves and put it back in the whole were she had the other 2 I think this is her first time I also have never seen her feed them I did see that she had been pulling her hair out and 2as around the cage...am I allowed to get them because I have heard that if I touch them she won' take care of them anymore


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes, you may need to intervene. In my experience, the moms still have generally accepted the babies, and I am touching the babies from day 1. With mine, I often check them to make sure they're okay, daily is probably a good idea, IMO. With the ones that haven't been such great mothers, it may not be due to the fact that I handle the kits. I don't know how your doe will respond with her being so new. But the babies may need you anyway... Check and see if they are warm, like Tale of Tails advised, and I would check to see if their bellies are round, and full. She may only feed once a day or at night, but I would just keep an eye on them. The first day they may not have full bellies, but watch from the second day onward especially. If the other bunny is still in with the doe and her babies, I would separate them if possible so that the other rabbit doesn't hurt the kits. Congratulations, and I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Aleida (Mar 10, 2018)

So far  right now the mom hasn't even showed interest in her babys all day I haven't even seen her feed them or get close to her I don' want to loose them so what should I do next I been googling everything and just want some extra advice....i have even noticed that the mom is not even showing like of she has milk yet


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 10, 2018)

Are the kits warm? 

From what I understand, the doe doesn't necessarily feed them the first day. I would make sure they are warm, and check them again tonight. If she does not feed them on her own, you may have to hold her in your lap and place the kits on her belly so they can nurse. You kinda have to hold her on her back. Be careful that neither you or the kits get scraped though. @Hens and Roos @Bunnylady @rosti @Pastor Dave


----------



## Aleida (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes I was reading about that I will give her time to see if she starts taking care of them hope everything works out for them ❤


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Mar 10, 2018)

Does only feed the kits about twice a day. They do not stay with them or try to keep them warm. A wild doe "defends" her nest from a distance and draws predators away. They only spend a few minutes in the nest to allow the kits to nurse and then they leave them. This is normal.

If she built them a nest and pulled out fur to line it, then she has taken care of them. As to force nursing, I tried once to place a kit on the doe while I held her on her back...that does not work well. The doe's milk can take a couple of days to come in, so not seeing full bellies the first couple of days is also normal.

Rabbits do not abandon their babies because you touch them. I check on and pick up bunnies from day one and every day thereafter, usually two or three times a day.


----------



## Aleida (Mar 10, 2018)

No she hasn't built a nest yet and I already gave her plenty of hay for that she' been having plenty of food and water she keeps them in  the whole I don't know if she get them out because I have noticed that at least one is out at random time...


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Mar 10, 2018)

Does never move kits. Kits that young would not leave the other kits in the nest typically, unless they are uncomfortable...usually too hot or too cold.

The kits should feel quite warm, like a person with a fever. If you place one against your stomach and it feels about the same temperature, it is not warm enough.


----------



## Aleida (Mar 10, 2018)

Thankyou i will check on them before going to bedto make sure they are warm enough I will take a picture and post thanks everyone for taking your time to help me out these babies were totally surprise to us


----------



## Aleida (Mar 10, 2018)

They felt really warm..and were moving around so I think they might be good for the night..


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 11, 2018)

Congrats on the kits!


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Mar 11, 2018)

Aleida said:


> They felt really warm..and were moving around so I think they might be good for the night..



Our hands are far cooler than our core temperature so what feels warm to the touch by hand may still not be warm enough for a kit. That is why I usually suggest the belly temperature test. If you place your hand directly on the skin of your belly, you will probably feel the difference.

Kits should be covered in the nest, as in you cannot see them unless you pull fur away from them. The pictures of the "nest" are causing me to be concerned about them staying warm enough. I cannot see if the cage is inside or out, but from the picture, it looks like the kits are on the ground and not covered. If that is the case, it might be okay during the warmth of the day in the southern tip of Texas, but I am concern that they would not be warm enough at night where you are located.


----------



## Aleida (Mar 11, 2018)

I am on the very bottom of Texas an hour away from the border of Mexico the weather over here changes suddenly but right now is super hot and the night is hot also just windy ...this morning I noticed that she had taken fur off but it was on the side not near the kits so I put it on them for warmness...they are outside the cage is covered all around only the front is viseble and they are like underground she made a really deep whole that I put hat in and then put the kits there so they will be warm


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Mar 11, 2018)

Then they will probably be good! 

Sounds like your doe is just a first timer, who needed a little supervision. Just take care if it rains as the hole could fill with water.

You may never catch the doe nursing them, but they should start showing ballooning white bellies in the next day or two.


----------



## Aleida (Mar 11, 2018)

Yes I will be watching them carefully thank you for all of your help....


----------



## mystang89 (Mar 12, 2018)

I have nothing to add. Everyone has said it all but I wanted to say good luck with them. Sounds like you've got everything under control.


----------



## Aleida (Mar 12, 2018)

Today i woke up to all my kits dead I think she was a first time mother and didn' know what was going on because she was just starting o  take her fur out to make them a nest  I never caught her feeding them or even getting close to them I think she didn' know what to do I hope it get better for her next time


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 12, 2018)

sorry to hear this, it happens .


----------



## Aleida (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks I don' know why I would give them a glimpse almost all day


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry for your loss.

In the seven years we have been breeding rabbits, I only have caught any of my does nursing about five times in total.

It could have been that the doe did not nurse them, but since a doe's milk does not really come in for about two days, I think it would not be that. Once her milk came in, I think she would have the urge to allow them to nurse.

I am not saying this was the cause but certainly a possibility: If the kits were just slightly under the temperature they need to be, they can live for quite awhile but then die.


----------



## Aleida (Mar 12, 2018)

Thankyou so much for all of your advice now I will know more for next time and be more ready thank you a lot....


----------



## mystang89 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I would give her another chance, maybe another after that depending on how she did then. If she did no better I would stop breeding her.


----------



## Lisellev (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi,
I don't have time to read all of the replies but wanted to share (in case others haven't already) that the mama's only feed their babies once a day, at night.  They will hide them the rest of the time.  Just be certain that if you have some sort of house in the cage for them, it has no bott because we had the unfortunate experience of all
If our babies getting smothered accidentally by mama when she jumped into a house and the babies were under it.
Good luck!


----------



## sfgwife (Mar 14, 2018)

Aleida said:


> Thankyou so much for all of your advice now I will know more for next time and be more ready thank you a lot....




If this happens again.... figure out which lady had the kits, pull fur from her belly... it will not hurt her to do this and pull a lot. Or pick up the fur she has pulled all over and use that too. We have two mamas that nearly bare their bellies for babies. No matter how hot it is.... when it is cold they just dont cover them up as much on top as when it is cold. Those babies got cold. You can line the bottom of the box or hole whatever with hay then put fur in there makin like a small bowl then babies on top and cover them lightly with the fur. If after two days you dont see round bellies... put the mama over the babies and they will try nurse. Baby buns turn over on their backs to nurse as mama stands over them. You may need do this for a day or so til mama gets the hang of oh these are mine and i need do this. Even before her milk comes in their bellies should not look flat and sunken in they just wont be round full bellies. If they do look flat and the babies go crazy hoppy when you get near put mama over them... those babies need colostrum that mama has before her milk comes in. If you move the babies to a nest box... just lock mama with food and water in a cage with them for a few days. This is if you are doin colony raising and not already doin cages. Sometimes new mamas just dont realize hey these are mine.


----------



## Elle (Mar 14, 2018)

Aleida said:


> Got 2 bunnies a week ago and today in the morning I found 3 newborn babies with them...what do I do now how can I help her so they will survive...thanks


I just scrolled quickly through the replies your post...I may repeat something someone else said just because I want this to be clear and concise.  Moms only feed their kits about 1-2 times a day, and they may not feed them the first day if they are 1st timers.  If they have been fed you can see the milk in their bellies right through their plump smooth skin!  If not they would look wrinkled and slim.  They will possibly be much more active seeking that first feed desperately....but not if they're already chilled!  Mom may not like you messing with them but you have to remove the nest box and count babies, disposing of any dead,..first put in your pocket and then in a ziplock baggie floated in very warm water say 130-140 degrees to see if they revive.  If mom has not pulled wool this is why you save the excess wool in the summer.  If you didn't have it to save you can flip mom and  pull tiny pinches of wool from around her nipples making it easier for them to nurse.  If she has nursed the oxytocin milk letdown seems to also release the fur/hair/ wool making it easier to pull wool.  First timers and more experienced moms may get confused as they're trimming that umbilical cord and keep eating the baby' s belly, or even all but the head...or even the head too.  This may be due to first time mom inexperience, or due to vermin or other pests/predators disturbing the mom during this time.  If you have any doubts about her mothering ability then bring the nest into the house and secure it where nothing can get them...once you've fed them and lined their nest.  Just take the box to her twice a day.  Or bring her to the nest.  To feed the first time or two...You can pet the mom and then turn her onto your lap, petting her till she's calm, then place your arm(long sleeves!) on her belly blocking her back legs from kicking with a bit of pressure against the front of the curve of the hind leg as you place kits on the mom's belly to nurse. They may or may not need direction but try to also surround the belly so they can't fall off and hurt themselves.  They will also hop out of the nest when they get too hungry.  Make sure your nest has at least a four inch high wall and best is a hole in the top of a nest ...not the usual kind of rabbit nest box but really more species appropriate.  Keep all speaking in calm shushed voice and don't feel nervous as you will communicate that to her and make her nervous.  We have had moms eat their litter, rescued one or two from her and then had her turn around and be an excellent mom and one even fostered four litters all summer long her first kindling ...after the neighbors scared her and her litter by running three or four mowing equipment/machines too close and all at once.
I hope this helps and feel free to contact me if you have any questions or I left something out.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 15, 2018)

Everyone was talking about cold which is a quick killer of newborn kits.  However, I have lost a lot of kits to heat too.  You said that it was really hot in your area so maybe they overheated and died.  If you don't have a warm nest, a metal bowl shaped utility light with a 100 watt bulb can be suspended over the cage or even set on the top of the cage to keep the its warm.  However, I have uncovered kits in the summer (and also in winter heat spells here in So Cal when we can have a sudden flair of 90 to 100 degree temps) in order to keep them from overheating.

You had 2 rabbits - did you know which had the kits?  Were you able to separate the 2 rabbits.  Some does, especially new moms, will be upset with having a 2nd rabbit in the cage.

You also did not mention if the kits made any noises.  Kits in distress from cold or hunger make tiny squeaking noises.  These squeaks are indicative of potential death. 

You will rarely see the doe in the nest unless she is worried about the kit and jumps into the nest box.  Otherwise, they usually only feed the kits at night. 

A nest box is important since the doe does not carry her kits or gather them into the nest like a dog or cat.  The kits will wander blindly trying to find the warmth of the next and the other kits.  We switched out all doe cages for cages with babysaver wire since occasionally a new mom or one disturbed by predators will kindle "on the wire".  The wire spacing is large enough for newborn kits to get through the cage and fall into the manure pit below.  I actually recovered almost a whole litter that survived by falling into the manure pit which kept them warm! 

Keep all extra fur for use with does that do not pull hair.  I store mine in either a coffee can with a lid or a Ziploc bag.  Some does pull themselves bald and others hardly pull anything.  Always collect *clean *fur - dirty hair with blood or muck will cause health problems to new kits.

You will be prepared next time and have many successful litters in the future.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 16, 2018)

New Mamas often do much better with second kindle because they are learning too. You can go with a three strikes rule, but I wouldn't consider this past experience Strike 1. With things you have learned abd things she is learning, it will be successful soon!


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 16, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> I wouldn't consider this past experience Strike 1.



Nor would I. The amount of stress on a rabbit that is being re-homed is enormous; I have seen two pregnant does abort the litters they were carrying simply from the stress of it. I think that this doe getting _anything_ right, one week into a new home situation, is to her credit.

I don't remember anyone asking - is the other rabbit male, and if so, is he still in the same cage with her? If so, she is probably pregnant again, with a much larger litter, and a due date 31 days after this lost litter was born.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 16, 2018)

I use the 3 strikes rule too, and like Pastor Dave, wouldn't count this against her.  You were not prepared (not your fault) so you couldn't give her a straw filled nest box.  Also you had just brought her home and she had no time to acclimate before kindling.  Since she was a new mother instead of an experienced brood doe, she didn't know what to do.  By the way, I learned the hard way to identify the potty area from the dropping pile under the cage and put the nest box in a different location!


----------



## ducks4you (Mar 26, 2018)

Sorry for your loss!
When I was young I had a pair of rabbits and a couple of accidental litters ---New Zealand Whites-- and I wanted to mention that if you try again, you might find that they all survive and then you have to find more cages OR new homes for them.  In one of my does' litters one of the kits died.  Animals instinctively know when a baby won't make it and then don't try to save them, but basically kick them out.  This is very normal.
I suspect that your desert temperatures, really hot and then cold may have contributed.
Next time, keep your doe inside before she births her kits so that you can monitor this.


----------

